# smoked black pepper



## shellbellc (Mar 13, 2008)

I was reading a Rosengarten report and he mentioned smoked black pepper.  I don't recall seeing anyone post about this.  I googled it and there are different places that sell smoked black pepper(corns).  

I'm thinking of trying this, it would take rubs to a new level, and add a slight smokey flavor to foods that haven't been smoked!

Waadaya think?


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't hurt. As I have mentioned before, an interesting aroma/flavor can be imparted to your thin blue with a small handful of corns.  Try that too!


----------



## payson (Mar 13, 2008)

Great idea! I've smoked salt before but for some odd reason I've never considered pepper. Might just have to give it a whirl. Gonna cold smoke some bacon this weekend. May add a cup of pepper to a pan and see what happens.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 13, 2008)

*Hey Shelley, that is a great idea. It always amazes me how I can read something like you just posted, and say to my self, gee, why didn't I think of that? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Shelly I smoked some pepper awhile back...it turned out great.
Since then I've smoked a lot more spices, paprika too. I store them in pint canning jars.
They are keeping their smokey flavor.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13371


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2008)

scratches his head and say's-WOW what a concept-theres always room in the smoker for a little smoked spice.Damn I love this place-thanks Shelly


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 13, 2008)

I know I did the same thing! I call that a DUH moment. I'm thinking how good this would be, smoked peppercorns in a pepper grinder, talk about pizzazz!!! One way to have a smoked salad!! 

I tried smoked paprika peppers last year, unfortunately, I didn't pay close enought attention and they got way over done. I still have some dried paprika from those peppers though!


----------

